# The St. Louis Classic bike show/swap 1-29-12



## KenC (Jan 3, 2012)

The show is being held at the Gateway Center in Collinsville IL on Sunday January 29th, just a few minutes east of down town St. Louis

NOTE: THE SWAP SPACE SIGN UP SHEET SHOWS $40.00 FOR A 10' x 10' BUT DAN AND MARK WORKED OUT A DEAL AND THEY ARE GOING TO CHARGE $10.00 LESS.
SO A 10' x 10' SPACE IS ONLY $30.00
MAKE SURE WHEN YOU SEND YOUR MONEY IN TO WRITE ON THE FORM THAT YOU ARE WITH THE BIKE SHOW AND THEY WILL HONOR THE DISCOUNTED PRICE.

Any questions on the actual bike show contact 
Dan Schmitz at 314-413-2600 or dan@stlmusclebikes.com 
Mark Lazzareschi at 636-346-1481 or bicyclelegends@aol.com

Here’s a few pics from last years show and the flier for this years show.


----------



## KenC (Jan 10, 2012)

They will be raffling off this custom made Cardinals World Series bike at the show, below is the info I was given for the raffle.



Win this cool custom St. Louis Baseball Cardinals 2011 World Series Champion Bicycle or $500 Cash.

This bicycle will be raffled off at the St. Louis Bicycle Swap Meet & Classic Bike Show on January 29th, 2012. You also have the option of taking the $500 in cash instead of the bike.
YOU NEED NOT BE PRESENT TO WIN
Bike can be picked up or we will ship the bike UPS ground insured to your door.

If you are unable to attend The St. Louis Swap Meet & Classic Bike Show you can purchase raffle tickets in advance by sending a check or money order to:
Dan Schmitz
1465 Hoelzer Court
Pacific, Mo. 63069

I cannot take pay-pal due to their policy.

All Money will benefit the St. Louis Swap Meet & Classic Bike Show. The money will be used towards the purchase of 31 trophies, advertisement and rental space for the Classic Bike Show.

Check out all of the detail on this beautiful bicycle

Raffle tickets:
1 entry for $5.00
3 entries for $10.00
7 entries for $20.00
Money must be received no later than January 27th.
If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
We appreciate your support!!!
Thank you,
Dan Schmitz


----------



## KenC (Jan 15, 2012)

Only two weeks away!


----------



## KenC (Jan 21, 2012)

One more week!


----------



## kccomet (Jan 24, 2012)

anybody bringing something interesting for sale to the st louis swap


----------



## ducnut (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll be there, but, don't have anything to bring.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 13, 2012)

Did anyone attend? Photos???

I live about 10min away but was out of country at the time


----------



## KenC (Feb 13, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Did anyone attend? Photos???
> 
> I live about 10min away but was out of country at the time






Sorry, I was so busy with Indy on Saturday and then this show on Sunday, I didn't get one picture taken. It was definitely crowded though, and the buyers were there if you had stuff to sell at fair prices.

Dan posted pics over on the Musclebike forums, here's a link.

http://musclebikeforums.com/topic/11373/Pictures---2012-St-Louis-Bicycle-Swap-Meet-Classic-Bike


----------

